# Salami sandwich idea



## kadesma (Mar 13, 2007)

_My girls the kids and I had such a nice lunch today..Our first of I hope many outside around the pool._
_We split sourdough rolls, then we fired up the oven..We had some roasted red and yellow bells cut in thin slices and mixed with red wine vinegar and crushed garlic, salt and pepper and left to meld.We took a hard thin sliced Italian salami and put it on a half of a roll,we then put some sliced roma tomatoes on top of the meat, followed by some of the peppers then topped the peppers with a slice of mozzarella...Put each slice open faced on a baking sheet and baked til the mozz melted and bubbled. We took them out of the oven and drizzled the evoo and garlic over them topped that with arugula, put on the other half of the roll and kind of smooshed them down to get our mouths around them..We cut them in half and pigged out...They were yummy...Ice tea and slices of cold tuscan melon and everyone was content _

_kadesma, now what to do for dinner _


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds GREAT!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 13, 2007)

Whats for dinner????

Beef


----------



## kadesma (Mar 13, 2007)

_They tasted sooooo good. Now to figure out what's for dinner??? _

_kadesma_


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 13, 2007)

Ooh, those sound so yummy, love hot sandwiches - we snack on hard salami , even the grandsons!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 13, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Whats for dinner????
> 
> Beef


Well, since it's so nice, and we can eat outside, I've decided on some corn tortillas, with shredded pork,diced white onion,chopped cilantro and an avocado sauce with a little bit of serrano chile,salt and lime juice, and just a shedded lettuce salad and white rice in chicken broth, and sauteed onions and garlic..Dessert will be a peach cobbler using frozen peaches..

kadesma


----------



## mish (Mar 13, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _now what to do for dinner _


 
After 2 days of A/C running, I'm in the mood for a big cold pitcher of Sangria... then I dunno  Who's in?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 13, 2007)

_Don't need the A/C yet but getting there  I'm IN!!!_

_kadesma_


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 13, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _kadesma, now what to do for dinner _


Left overs?   

 Barbara


----------



## Ali (Mar 15, 2007)

Your Salami sandwich sounds really good. Thank you for sharing.

~Ali


----------



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2007)

Ali said:
			
		

> Your Salami sandwich sounds really good. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> ~Ali


Thank you Ali,
I hope you give it a try sometime.

kadesma


----------

